# DOWNLOADING NOW!!!



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

HEY!!! MY 721 IS DOWNLOADING SOFTWARE RIGHT NOW!!! 

I HOPE ITS THE L1.05 OR 7? IT SAYS "DOWNLOADING OGROUP 9 OF 29"


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone else?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Me, too. It's only on group 9 of 29 after ten minutes of downloading.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

well I sure hope to hell that's what it's doing. I had the unit off and now the green light is flashing. ;<)

curious, am I safe to turn it "on" while it is doing this?


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Thats what I did, its working fine, but now I had screen saver come up and I didnt even have it paused.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Its at 21 of 29.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

After 22 minutes - 17 of 29.

De de de, da da da...

<tapping fingers>

COME ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *COME ON!!!!!!!!! *


dude!! get a grip :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hear ya:hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mines almost done. :righton:


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm on 29 of 29 after 41 minutes

ARGHHH!!!!!!  

I WAS on 29 of 29 - until my wife's GH timer fired!!!!
damn, just a few more minutes would have done it :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes its out now I was so busy typing instructions for you how to use the new features I didn't let you know.

I am almost done with my instructions and will post them later tonight.

I also have a Pocket Chart you can print out to help you with some of the new features. I will post that in a few minutes.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

DONE........ its rebooting.........


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Everybody, don't forget to reboot.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I've rebooted, it's installing the software now.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Whats the orange light for? Power is off, is it installing?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

yes, it's installing it.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

its done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I would give it 15mins and reboot.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to change channels much quicker. (noticeably)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

It's at L107


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is a DBSTalk tip for you that may speed up channel changing a tiny bit more, when pressing Channel up or channel down press the select button quickly after pressing channel up or down.

BTW if your 721 is stuck on the orange light for a long time, remove the smartcard and reinsert it, the installation will then continue.

Enjoy!


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Here is a DBSTalk tip for you that may speed up channel changing a tiny bit more, when pressing Channel up or channel down press the select button quickly after pressing channel up or down. *


Thanks Scott! Is this an official Echostar tip, though, or something that you discovered yourself?


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Channel changing is flying compared to before!!


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, everything seems faster.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I still don't get back to the previous menu from a submenu. Cancelling out of a submenu clears me out to no menu at all. I thought this was fixed.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

It's definately faster. I'm so glad they pushed this out as early as they did. 

With this update, the 721 is just about perfect. I can only see two more things that will finish off the deal.

1. I really, really, really, really want them to add support for the 129 satellite so that I can see all of my channels.

2. It would be nice to add name based recordings in addition to manual timers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Well that does it - I am going to sneak home from work early just to check out the new release!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

So when is the new 501 software coming


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

good question. usually dish does more software updates for the higher end receivers. i do not know if they can do all of this for the 501/508 like they can the 721, but i do know that they can add some of these frame features. if you notice the green button flashing then that means that it is downloading software.


----------

